# My Modest Mods.



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

*Here are my two modest attempts at modding. (And photos).*

*The first one has just had a bezel and strap change. I did try the movement in the matt 06 case but didn't like it so reverted back to the 09 case. Still not sure which strap/bracelet to use as only have a couple to fit the 22mm. It's too big for me anyway as I only have thin wrists so will try to recoup some of the cost to help fund the next mod.*

*From this,*

*







*

To This.

*







*










*The second was a bit more ambitious.*

*I really like the Komandirskie but wanted an auto with this dial. The dial, I particularly like for two reasons.*

*Firstly there is no cartoon like drawing on the face.*

*Secondly, I like the 05 at the one o'clock marker. I've not seen this before on the main chapter ring. I've seen plenty with 5 but not 05.*

*The case is the matt 06 case. Movement is the Amphibia 2416B automatic. The dial is the Komandirskie but had to remove the 17 Kamhen logo. The hour and minute hands are from the Amphibia but not the seconds as I think it's too short (A pet hate of mine), so the seconds hand is from an old Komandirskie I had laying around.*

*I'm quite pleased with the movement side of things but I'm thinking of a different case. Something a bit smaller ( may be a 420 (on order)) but will have to investigate to see what will fit without too many alterations.*

*Rob….*

*From this,*

*







*

To This.

*














*

*







*


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2016)

what a difference a bezel makes..well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Good stuff. I particularly love the Murphy bezel's steep/vertical side profile.

At least I think it's a Murphy; I have one and some From Boris, but I can never remember whether the bezel I'm looking at!

:thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

looking good , total transformation well done :thumbsup:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

A good start to a modding career :thumbsup:

I'm not a fan of the 060 case myself, but the combination of bezel, Komandirskie dial and Amphibia/Komandirskie hands looks very good. If you change the case, be aware that the bezel won't fit on a 420 as it won't clear the crown. If you would like a 120 case, which it should fit, send me a PM. I have a couple left over from my mods and I'd be happy to give you one of them.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I generally am not a modding fan but you have made a really nice job of those two Russians, robden. I note that you suffer from "thin wrist syndrome," as I do myself. Oh well, it does have its compensations when it comes to wearing vintage gents watches that tend to have smaller dials, and I have noticed a sort of revival in smaller case sizes for men.


----------



## bf76 (May 11, 2016)

The bezel swap definitely makes a huge difference. The Vostoks can be greatly improved with a nice bezel.

Congrats.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks all for your comments.....most incouraging.

Rob....



wotsch said:


> A good start to a modding career :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm not a fan of the 060 case myself, but the combination of bezel, Komandirskie dial and Amphibia/Komandirskie hands looks very good. If you change the case, be aware that the bezel won't fit on a 420 as it won't clear the crown. If you would like a 120 case, which it should fit, send me a PM. I have a couple left over from my mods and I'd be happy to give you one of them.


 Oh! Poo!! Didn't notice that. I have a lot to learn. It was seeing some of your mods that inspired me to have a go.......now I'm hooked.

PM sent.

Rob....


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

love what can be done to these watches... every mod I see is a huge improvement and yours equally so :thumbsup:


----------

